# Help please TOS...dead American-flag fish



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I would appreciate help from anyone but I put especially TOS since he knows a lot about native fish. 

In my 20 gallon high (heavily planted, well stocked) one of my two american-flag fish just died. He has been looking "under the weather" for the past 2-3 days. There weren't any noticeable signs except slightly clamped fins, and one or two tiny tears in his tail (I assume they are from being chased around). I haven't had a chance to check water params, but once I get them I will post them. They should be fine since I keep up with maintenance. Temperature is 79 steady. I just did a 50% water change yesterday. One other thing I noticed was he was pretty light looking. All his stripes and dots were there, not faded, but his whole body was very light colored, unlike my other flag fish, which is a darkish grey. Tankmates are mostly community fish, the only fish which might be aggressive are my kribs. I have been watching though and they haven't been chasing around the flag fish. The flag fish has also been looking pretty skinny.

So, does anyone know what happened? Is there anything I should do? I'm sorry I have so little information...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok I tested the water:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: .1
Nitrates: 30
pH: 7.2
Temperature: 79 F

Does anyone have any idea why the fish died?? That may sound like a stupid question but I'm trying to make sure there isn't some strange disease I never heard of in my tank. By the way the last time I added fish was 3 weeks ago and that was my female krib.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you have any idea on how old he was?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I do not know how old he was, but I have had him for about 6 weeks. He was about an inch long.

Maybe it was just a freak death and I don't need to worry about my other fish?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Tough one. It may have been that he was still a little weak from the shipment from the breeder to the store then the store to you house. 
8 Weeks should have been long enough to recover but some times some fish take longer.

Just keep a eye on the other fish and see if you notice anything with any of them.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

When i collect florida flag fish, i always have a hard time with them....always breathing heavily on the ground.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

OK thanks y'all. So far all my other fish (that I can see, that is...my kuhlis hide a lot lol) are fine.


----------

